# Using bluetooth GPS (aka mock locations)



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Will this result in a ban?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes.


NOXDriver said:


> Will this result in a ban?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Pretty sure it can be detected immediately. You will get a warning before they kick you out completely.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Plenty of deactivations for spoofing. Uber considers it fraudulent activity and they are much better at detecting it than they were just 2 years ago. Many have not even received a warning but went straight to deactivation.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

This sucks.. so if your built in GPS dies, you're phone/tablet is useless.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Using bluetooth GPS (aka mock locations) Will this result in a ban?


No, not at all.
Be sure to share with all your other ant friends.
:whistling:


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> This sucks.. so if your built in GPS dies, you're phone/tablet is useless.


Indeed. Uber is too dumb to differentiate between location spoofing and an external GPS receiver. External ones are more reliable and accurate than the internal junk that phones have, even when the phone one is in perfect condition.


----------

